# RANGEFINDER though Sportsmans Guide on backorder.



## Flintrock (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought  the WILDGAME INN.600YD RANGEFINDER through the Sportmans Guide on 8/4.
My other items were shipped on 8/5 and received .
The  rangefinder is on backorder..Originally they said it would be shipped 8/12 then 8/24 and now 9/22.
.
This will be 11 days too late .
.
Anyone else having this problem ?


----------



## treehugger49 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have made at least a half-dozen attempts to order various items through Sportsmen's Guide, and have never found anything that was not on backorder or unavailable...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 28, 2009)

I order from the Guide all the time...Occasionally an item will
be backordered....Usually comes before the posted date...
Been buying from them for over 20 yrs...Good customer service....


----------



## bacon6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried to order the same 1 ended up canceling it, couldn't wait, found a leupold rx-600 on sale at bass pro and ordered it(169.) now it looks like it is B/O too,  can't win


----------



## whitworth (Sep 4, 2009)

*August and September*

is probably some big order months.  My experience was always good during the off season.


----------



## gadgetman (Sep 4, 2009)

*rangefinder*

I had the same problem, but I ordered mine earlier than u so I finally got mine.  They seem to be worth the wait, small, lt. and easy to use.  I have been a spg cust. for years, always satisfied with prod. and service.  At that price, I consider myself lucky they did'nt run out of stock.  Btw, they actually came earlier than spg backorder said, hope u get lucky too.


----------



## lxbowhunter (Sep 14, 2009)

i know 2 people that got those rangefinders from SG, they're backordered because SG is trying to replace all the broke ones they already sold earlier,,both my buddies sent theirs back.


----------



## Washington95 (Sep 30, 2009)

And keep receipts; their stuff has LIFETIME guarantee!!!   That guarantee is in addition to the mfgr's guarantee, except that SG's doesn't expire.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 26, 2009)

I ordered one of these and got mine just before bowseason started. I used it in the back yard a couple times, but the first time I went to use it in the woods, the battery was dead. I figured it was just the cheap battery that came with it, so I bought a new battery (wasn't cheap, either). Well, I used it last weekend just to range a few trees in a stand I hunted for the first time. Went to use it Saturday morning and yep, dead battery. Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2009)

I guess nobody else has any problems with theirs


----------

